# Endangered Species Hunting Ring Run by SF?



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2014)

I wish those guys in 2nd Group would get their acts together *and stop making news this way*.



> (KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN)  News that an elite group of Army Special Forces troops have been partaking in a highly illegal endangered species hunting ring threatens to deal yet another blow to already-tenuous relationship between the US and Afghanistan.











> Rolling Stone, a magazine long known for its accuracy in reporting matters related to US Special Forces,  followed up Ambassador Jawad’s twitter post with a full-length article.  In it, they revealed how they tracked down the four individuals pictured in what has become known as the “Lion King” photo, *all of whom were members of the  2nd Special Forces Group*.  Rolling Stone reports its sources confirmed that the hunt took place.





> Senator Paul Ryan (R, WI) introduced Senate legislation to make things right with Afghanistan.  “We owe it to the Islamic Republic to make this good.  So because of this incident, the retirement pensions for any US military member who ever served in Afghanistan will be reduced to create a trust fund to support Afghanistan’s endangered species.  This fund will be administered by President Hamid Karzai and will be spent at his discretion.”


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had no idea lions were indigenous to Afghanistan and second, very poor judgement on their part for killing one and then posting it on the internet.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure if the picture is real, but those aint SF dudes, looks like CA to me.

2nd SFG? WTF?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 4, 2014)

Nicely done, Mara, nicely done...

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought they only had black lions in Afghanistan?


----------



## Queeg (Jan 4, 2014)

http://twitchy.com/2013/12/25/phony-photo-of-us-soldiers-killing-lion-in-afghanistan-goes-viral/


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn pretty good job photoshopping. Looks like Lion was enjoying a good nap.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm shocked, SHOCKED that this photo turned out to be fake!  I guess the world owes the men of 2nd Group an apology.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 5, 2014)

Just as an FYI to all, we have finally linked your accounts to the front site. So you are more than welcome to comment to the articles and they will appear as your username/avatar. You can also log in and out from the front site as well.


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> I had no idea lions were indigenous to Afghanistan and second, very poor judgement on their part for killing one and then posting it on the internet.



Lions actually are indigenous to Afghanistan. The story threw me for a second because I didn't realize there were still Lions there lol


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice!  

http://americanlivewire.com/2013-12-25-said-t-jawad/


----------



## Teufel (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought this was a story about some sort of SOF group going after the rare but deadly snipe...


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2014)

"Don't believe everything you see on the Internet." - George Washington in a letter to Albert Einstein, 1785


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 6, 2014)

I knew this was a hoax, Kunar province... everyone knows that there are only lions in Kandahar.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Damn pretty good job photoshopping. Looks like Lion was enjoying a good nap.



Yeah... a dirt nap!  Courtesy of those dastardly 2nd Group cowboys...


----------



## 0699 (Jan 7, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Damn pretty good job photoshopping. Looks like Lion was enjoying a good nap.


 
Looks like me when I take a nap...


----------

